# BoardSMITH Maple KKF Birthday board



## RobinW (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I was the lucky one winning the Maple BoardSMITH board in the KKF 1st birthday celebration.

Pics: http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/Rob98765/BoardSMITH/

In short there really is not much to say that is new. As expected the board is stunning and flawless, the wooden blocks are paired and patterned. Feet are perfectly even and even the under side is well finished. Packaging will take the abuse of international travel...

The new logo is in my mind more stylish than the older one, but i am a sucker for simplicity in these matters (see pic of old one).

In all, I look forward to many years of use of this magnificent board.

Thanks to Dave for putting up this nice celebration.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations on the new board. I am really glad you won it! You are a great guy. Glad you received it so fast.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking good Robin. I feel guilty for not posting pictures of the one Dave sent me. Have to break out the camera.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 11, 2012)

congratulations, nice board


----------

